# Cargo Barrier in Canada



## calgary x-trailer (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm looking to put in a cargo barrier in my X-Trail. I noticed on nissan.ca that it does not list this as an accessory, but you can in other countries. Has anyone in Canada ordered one from Nissan?

The only thing I can find is a universal car barrier from Canadian Tire (product 42-6482-6) for about $100. Has anyone bought this for their X-Trail? I'm curious to find out how well it fits before I try it out.

universal car barrier


----------



## calgary x-trailer (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry, looks like the above link isn't working.

Anyways, I went and purchased the cargo barrier from Canadian Tire. It works great. It installs easy, looks good, and keeps our dogs from being able to jump over the seats now. Not bad for $99.00.


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

I just went to the search and typed in "Car Barrier" and put in my postal code and it came up right away. Looks good.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

calgary x-trailer said:


> Sorry, looks like the above link isn't working.
> 
> Anyways, I went and purchased the cargo barrier from Canadian Tire. It works great. It installs easy, looks good, and keeps our dogs from being able to jump over the seats now. Not bad for $99.00.


I don't travel with my dog very much, because he's a spazzy, yappy pain in the tushy in the car, but sometimes he has to come along. I think I read somewhere that you can deploy the X-Trail cargo net as a pet barrier. Anyone ever try that?


----------



## calgary x-trailer (Feb 17, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> I don't travel with my dog very much, because he's a spazzy, yappy pain in the tushy in the car, but sometimes he has to come along. I think I read somewhere that you can deploy the X-Trail cargo net as a pet barrier. Anyone ever try that?


Yes I tried using the cargo net as a pet barrier for a couple of days, but just found it was too easy for the little mutts to wrap their bodies around the sides and put their paws on top of the back seats. They could escape around the net if they really wanted to. They are spazzy dogs as well and I found that the cargo net does not keep them secured like the cage does. The cage fits well enough that now they can only poke their heads out of the corners.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I had purchased an after market barrier in the States three years ago for my pathfinder. I believe is cost about $39US. It is a very simple design, but I am happy with it. It works just fine.



calgary x-trailer said:


> Yes I tried using the cargo net as a pet barrier for a couple of days, but just found it was too easy for the little mutts to wrap their bodies around the sides and put their paws on top of the back seats. They could escape around the net if they really wanted to. They are spazzy dogs as well and I found that the cargo net does not keep them secured like the cage does. The cage fits well enough that now they can only poke their heads out of the corners.


----------

